# Astept să te vad



## RomanticBoy

I think that this means 'I.....to see you'. I would be very grateful if someone could confirm to me whether my partial guess is correct and what the '...' is in the middle.

Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

"Aştept să te văd" (please don't forget to write the line you need help with in the body of the message as well as the title -- it helps the mods) does indeed mean "I.... to see you" 

This verb usually means "to wait": -- so it's probably "I'm waiting to see you." 
It could mean (less likely though): _I'm expecting to see you.
_
If the sentence was a bit longer than that, the context could help you determine which of the two applies in this case.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much, Trisia. You are very kind. And thanks for correcting my format, I will ensure that I do this in future.

I think that 'I am waiting to see you' sounds more appropriate than 'I am expecting to see you'. I should have given you more context, although I feel a bit shy about that sometimes. The full sentence was actually 'mi-e dor de tine si astept se te vad'.

As a matter of interest, would this be different if written by a man to a woman?

In addition, would 'abia astept sa te vad' be a good way for me to say 'I can't wait to see you' or does it sound unnatural in Romanian?

I would really appreciate your comments on this.


----------



## Trisia

The context does suggest she meant "I'm waiting to see you" (or, in other words, _I'm looking forward to seeing you_). It doesn't matter if it's a boy or a girl saying it, or if it's to a boy/girl.

You're right, "abia aştept să te văd" = _I can't wait to see you_. It wouldn't sound one bit unnatural in Romanian.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you, Trisia.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Trisia, I know that this is a bit unrelated but your written English is so good that you could claim to be a native English speaker and no one would know the difference! Even when you write things that a traditional purist might consider poor grammar, you are in fact reflecting contemporary English, rather than the historic English that such purists cling to. In short, your English is pretty much perfect.


----------



## Trisia

Why... thank you 

I should probably stop watching Cartoon Network.


----------

